

Show HN: Bootstrapped, Not Profitable *Yet*, & Proud: Pagify - johnnytee

I've been working on an app in my spare time for about the past 6 months in between my day job and taking care of my 10 month old daughter. I'm launching a beta today and would love to get the communities feedback. It's called Pagify and it's an app that allows you to build custom Facebook tabs using their new iframe method.<p>I'm quite proud of the fact that I actually got this out the door. This past year my life has been quite hectic. Let me know your thoughts and give me a "Like" if so inclined :). Thanks<p>View the app at http://pagifyapp.com
Skip the Marketing stuff and go straight to the app at http://app.pagifyapp.com
======
jvdmeij
Such a cool product. The Wordpress for Facebook pages. Great stuff. Hats off.

Some small hints while using it.

* When editing your page it automatically saves, at least that is what the message tells you. But after clicking the upgrade banner top left and going back, my changes are lost. Using the latest Chome stable on Mac btw. After publishing the page, my changes were there though.

* Open the page result in a new window, so I can easily go back and tweak more

* When clicking on a header in the final page, I would like for it to close so I can easily open the next one.

* I am missing a feature to delete the whole page

* (Pro version?) I would like to rename the page as well as the page icon

* (Pro version?) Would love to add and edit more pages

* (Pro version?) Be able to change the style of the page (colours, fonts, borders ,..)

~~~
johnnytee
thx for testing it out, this is exactly the kind of feedback I was looking
for. I'll look into the changes not reflecting when hitting the back button.
Also thanks for the other suggestions I'll look into to implementing these. I
know you can change the tab name in Facebook now by editing the app from
within your page.

~~~
jvdmeij
Not a problem. Send me a message if you want to me look at a later version.

And yes I know you can do it on Facebook. But I am using your app to make my
life easier. It is impossible to find anything on Facebook these days as an
admin. Help me solve that problem! That is a nice mission for your app, right
:)

~~~
johnnytee
good call ;)

------
nader
I just tried this out for <http://thinkery.me> and it's pretty cool. An option
to change the color scheme would be great.

Here's the facebook page:
<http://www.facebook.com/thinkery?sk=app_141947329155355>

~~~
johnnytee
awesome, yep that's an upcoming feature:)

------
jeffepp
Very cool. When you do decide to start charging, I would charge > $5. Super
easy to use. I would buy right now :)

~~~
johnnytee
Thanks Jeff for your input :)

~~~
jeffepp
Sure, let me also suggest a "save" or "update" button. It was unclear if I
needed to do anything else once I added the widget.

------
geoffw8
I like it a lot! From the design, to the music accompanying the video, to the
way it looks so simple to use! Looks like you've done a great job.

To be honest, we'll probably use it ourselves!

------
HardyLeung
this is a wonderful and easily monetizable application. Hope you're successful
in bringing this to the mass. Two very minor aesthetic suggestions: (1) when I
hit the play button, it should play automatically instead of just bringing up
the popup, (2) plan & pricing ... I think it is better you say something about
the plan rather than "free for now".

~~~
johnnytee
thx, those suggestions do make sense. I'll implement those tonight:)

------
Skywing
Looks very nice. Did you do all of the design work, or is this a purchased
template? It looks great.

~~~
johnnytee
Thanks everyone for the feedback so far! I did the custom design work, but I'm
using a WooTheme - Inspire as the base:
<http://www.woothemes.com/2010/05/inspire/>

------
huuleon
Great work. I just tried it out and the process was very simple and easy. Keep
it up. Good luck

~~~
johnnytee
great, thx for trying it out. after bustin my ass for 6 months it's nice to
know the process works:)

------
blparker
Great work. Looks professional and polished.

------
johnnytee
Clickable <http://pagifyapp.com>

------
JohnPlummer
Congratulations, nice idea.

------
asmithstudio
Glad to see this go live.

------
rumpelstiltskin
Great design!

How are you taking payments?

~~~
johnnytee
Thx, I'll be implementing Recurly.com , I should be finished with that in a
few days.

------
netincome
great app

